# Dead Pleco



## Sparky73 (Dec 16, 2005)

I noticed today that my Pleco, sadly died. He was around 6-7" -- but it is really weird. He was looking really healthy, even yesterday I was watching him eat. Well today he was on the bottom with a hole where his eye was about the size of a pea. I figured my cichlids were eatin him. But then when I went to get him out, I noticed a hole almost exactly the same size on the other side. Then he has 2 smaller holes where is nostrils are. What could have happened?? He was real healthy. Always ate. Always loved swimming in the bubble wall like 10 hours a day lol. Any idea's?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Jon said:


> I noticed today that my Pleco, sadly died. He was around 6-7" -- but it is really weird. He was looking really healthy, even yesterday I was watching him eat. Well today he was on the bottom with a hole where his eye was about the size of a pea. I figured my cichlids were eatin him. But then when I went to get him out, I noticed a hole almost exactly the same size on the other side. Then he has 2 smaller holes where is nostrils are. What could have happened?? He was real healthy. Always ate. Always loved swimming in the bubble wall like 10 hours a day lol. Any idea's?


well humans can suffer heart failure and strokes and other sudden deaths while appearing healthy, theres no rule that fishes are immune to these kind of ailments either


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Probably a natural death if not been shot with a BB lol j/k. Sorry bout ur loss, Sometimes its out of ur control.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

it also could be your cichlid's doing. when they are hungry they will turn to other tenants of your tank, few months ago, 4 of my angelfish died from cichlid attacks, all of their eyes were eaten...


----------



## verrno (Mar 22, 2007)

funny i suffered a very similar loss. One day i woke up and one of y small plecos was dead he had no bite marks or anything could have been water conditions but i dont know.


----------

